
Breaking up is hard to do: Chrome separates from Chrome OS - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/breaking-up-is-hard-to-do-chrome-separates-from-chrome-os/
======
mey
"You see, today when you buy a Chromebook, it comes with an end-of-life date,
its Auto Update Expiration (AUE) date. This is a generous six and a half years
after any specific Chromebook is released." -article

This language is insane. This should not be considered generous in any way by
a tech journalist. Windows XP, 12 years. Windows 7, 10 years with free
migration to Windows 10. Neither are a posion pill to the hardware itself.
Desktops/Laptops of the last decade are still remarkably capable devices today
for most light workloads. Linux provides a whole other world of possibilities
as well.

~~~
beagle3
The chrome books of 2013 which are still receiving updates (mine does, at
least) are quite limited - 2GB of ram including video memory, 32 bit arm, 16GB
flash, not expendable (very typical chrome book for the time, two hundred
bucks). The things from that time that run Windows acceptably are those that
have had their ram and disk upgraded, or were high end at the time.

~~~
plif
How are you still receiving updates? We bought one ~3 yrs ago and recently got
the message that support was ending. I assumed that was the case across the
board.

Anyway, the sketchy part of this is that it's referring to time of (initial)
release, not time of purchase. These things continue to be sold well after
initial release. When that was is also not something most users are aware of
or care about. Arbitrarily losing a few years of support because you
unknowingly picked the wrong model stinks.

That is exactly the situation that we are in. Like your Chromebook, this one
is still perfect for its purpose and would have continued to be for years if
not for this crap.

~~~
m-p-3
> These things continue to be sold well after initial release.

They should be forced to put the EOL date on the packaging and on the
hardware. I'm sure the average buyer is not even aware of it.

------
easton
What’s the “Chrome with more wayland support” part about? Why wouldn’t that be
in all builds of linux-chromium, since major distros are trying to (or
already) transition to Wayland? Is there something weird about exosphere that
normal Wayland doesn’t support?

